# Talk to me about rodent control...



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

In the past 2 days I've cought 2 mice in my home. One dead via a trap and one under a cup and released.

As the old saying goes, when there's one there's many. And it's ringing true.

We have our thread about insects. Let's make one for rodents and other vermin that enter the home.

Should I call in the pros? Or is this something I can handle with a shopping spree to DoMyOwn?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Here's a interesting thread on rodent control lol.https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=6770

In all seriousness now, i'm interested also. I do auto body and paint for a living and every once in a while a rat/mouse chews up someone's leather interior. Baited glue traps with bread/peanut butter seems to be the the best I've found so far.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Saw that thread when I searched! Unfortunately I don't think a mink has a high WAF (wife acceptance factor).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm seeing more rodents droppings outside the house this year since the coyotes ate all the cats. I found an easy and poisonless solution, but the wife is not to thrill about it. 5 gallon bucket plank or an oil bowl with peanut butter (you tube search).


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Ended up going with some bait stations and bait for outside and some traditional claw-type and sticky traps for the inside.

I did a perimeter check this morning and closed up any gaps or cracks around windows, utility inlets, etc with either spray foam or silicone caulk (depending on the size of the crack or gap).

Hopefully what I've caught inside (2 mice, so far) is it and the bait stations outside will curtail the rest of the population from entering. If not, the strategically placed traps with a lure should take care of them.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ThreeWiggle (Sep 1, 2020)

did you use the tomcat bait and baitstations from home depot? I'm in the same boat. Had some rats rip out spray foam insulation that i had sealed cracks with. Now my mechanic has found chewed upwiring harnesses in my car. These rats have to go!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a fan of THESE, it's mice bait that they eat and it basically dries them out from the inside out so when they die there isn't any smell.

I've used them in my house in the attic when we could hear them running around up there and I have used them at work. I work in an old Army maintenance facility(Motor Pool) so the mice are abundant and were leaving there dropping on the desk in the offices. I put a few of these up in the drop ceiling and we haven't had any issues since then.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I've found the best thing to catch mice are the good old humble snap traps. Or get a cat or two.

I never liked the idea of poison bait because the mice can then retreat into the walls, die and stink horribly while they're decomposing. The other issue is if they die outside and a raptor eats them, the raptors are poisoned.


----------



## Pompy (Oct 15, 2020)

Get two reusable/resettable traps, lil peanut butter in the hole, they'll never even get to it before they bite the dust. Touchless and when you reset they fall out so just reset it over a garbage can or the woods area. You'll control the population real fast. Just keep knockin em down and resetting. They always come around outside my house around fall time, sometimes sneak in my garage. I keep one set in the garage and one out. Usually after 15 or 20 whacks it gets silent.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Cooler weather has them looking for a place to winter.
I always get a few in the garages and shed this time of year with snap traps and glue boards.

Try and keep cover for them away from the house, leaves, weeds, brush. They don't like to cross open ground if they can help it.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ive got the bait stations out in my garage and they seem to be relatively effective. I used glue traps once in the house and I never will again. Its a terrible way to go for the mouse and you often have to do it yourself. I use the resettable snap traps now and haven't had any issues in the past year (fingers crossed)


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

For clarity.
I use snap traps heavily when I know there are rodents present. Sometimes with glueboard adjacent. Snap traps being reusable alone makes them nicer to use.
Glue boards I tend to use long term preventative where bait on a snap trap would go stale and stop being an attractant.

The glueboards not using bait mean you can just glance at them periodically but they stay ready for months without being touched.

At my place I can go months without having a rodent get caught in the shed or garages but leave the glue boards, soon as the weather starts to chill I begin baiting snap traps.

I do hear the concern about how long it takes, is a valid concern


----------



## majune06 (Dec 16, 2020)

Can someone tell me what rodent is this? 


we are having some issues with rodents and want to get rid of them. I caught 3 of these about 15 days ago. I did have an incident when the traps were moved from the original place and looks like the rodent have decided to stay away for now, as there is nothing coming up in the snap traps anymore for 15 days


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Field mouse

https://www.wilsoncontrol.com/en/tips/rodent-control/how-to-tell-a-field-mouse-from-a-house-mouse


----------



## majune06 (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for your reply ****o1

I have also seen the traps move. Would someone know if these move by field mice or may be there is a larger rodent in play in the home attic?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

majune06 said:


> Thanks for your reply ****o1
> 
> I have also seen the traps move. Would someone know if these move by field mice or may be there is a larger rodent in play in the home attic?


Traps move when they snap regardless of how. I have also had mice get a leg caught and move the trap quite a distance.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you have a UV flashlight you can do some sleuthing and try to find where they're getting into the house. They leave a urine trail wherever they go which the UV flashlight will light up as a bright green trail, usually following walls. Do it at night with the lights out. It can tell you the most effect place to put your traps or if you're lucky, where they're coming in.

They seem to navigate by following this urine scent trail so if one mouse gets in, every other mouse knows how to do it too.


----------



## majune06 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello - I am thankful for the users of this forum. It gives newbies like me some thought on how to handle these unwanted guests. I haven't caught any mice for 10 days now and the camera setup in the attic (one part of the attic) did not pick on any motion, so I am not sure if there are anymore mice in the attic.

Although, I think there might be raccoon that might be trying to get in the attic (or might be getting in the attic from a place I do not know of). The reason is I have seen the raccoon on my roof everyday for the last 10 days and there are marks of scrapping on the wooden sides at the exterior. 


Also, one of my electronic trap was moved and I guess that can be done only by a larger animal than a mice. View photos and give me your thoughts please.


I have a professional who is going to come and look at it but wanted to get all my queries lined up so I take care of this problem with the help from professionals.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hmmm, a raccoon doesn't go back to the same place THAT any times unless he smells something he thinks he can eat!

What are you using as bait in the mouse traps cuz, I'm a-wagering' that's what's brought Rocky Raccoon to (or inside) your attic.

Remove any smells of anything edible and he'll move on - all about survival for them, same as us all.


----------

